# 6 weeks pregnant and big belly already!



## Tink29

Can any of you more experienced pregnant ladies help? I'm six weeks pregnant and when I let my stomach go, it's massive! I reckon a look a good few months gone already. Is this because things inside have grown and stretched ready for my developing baby? If I breathe in it looks pretty much normal again. Help please! xx


----------



## Suze

Is this your first?


----------



## juliespencer9

its mostly where u are bloated, and water, the babys about the size of a bean so it cant be baby, i think u will find it will go down.


----------



## Tink29

Suze said:


> Is this your first?

Yes, so I'm not sure what to expect really. I can't talk to my friends who have children as we haven't told anyone yet - except you guys of course! x


----------



## Tink29

juliespencer9 said:


> its mostly where u are bloated, and water, the babys about the size of a bean so it cant be baby, i think u will find it will go down.

Thanks for that. I was thinking that was probably the answer, but it's some serious bloating going on in there! :rofl:


----------



## anita665

It's most probably bloating unless youre further than you think. Bloating is really common in early pregnancy and eventually it's filled with baby instead. Its caused by fluid retention and gass as your digestive system slows due to pregnancy hormones. Gas is one of the less glamourous symptoms. If it's not your first things will start to show much quicker.


----------



## Suze

I'm the same stage as you Tink. I think the others are right it is the bloat but also I've realised I normally (in a non pg state) walk round holding my tummy IN slightly. Now that we're pg perhaps we feel OK with just letting it all out?!!


----------



## Cariad_bach

Like they've said hun its the horrid Bloat.....look at some of the piccies here;

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps.html


This was me at 6 weeks https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic705.jpg

Its scary isnt it lol xxxxx


----------



## Tink29

Cariad_bach said:


> Like they've said hun its the horrid Bloat.....look at some of the piccies here;
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps.html
> 
> 
> This was me at 6 weeks https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic705.jpg
> 
> Its scary isnt it lol xxxxx

Hee hee, thanks for that, it's just like me! Even though it's bloat and not baby yet, I still like it as it's a constant reminder I'm pregant :happydance:


----------



## Suze

It is reassuring having something there isn't it?! I can't wait to be big!!!


----------



## Tink29

Suze said:


> I'm the same stage as you Tink. I think the others are right it is the bloat but also I've realised I normally (in a non pg state) walk round holding my tummy IN slightly. Now that we're pg perhaps we feel OK with just letting it all out?!!

I think you're right about the 'holding it in' thing! I put some running tights on yesterday to go to the gym and looked so funny! :rofl:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

And me...every time I sit down, I need to unbutton my pants. One day I actually walked into a store after driving there - not realizing I hadn't buttoned them back up! :rofl:


----------



## anita665

My belly had gone back to being flat after my first but it's just gone straight back out again and now I look huge. Mostly my hips are expanding quickly so my jeans hardly pull up now which was a problem I didn't have till much later last time.


----------



## susan_1981

Oooh could it be twins? I'm a twin and my mum said when she was pregnant with me, she was absolutely massive. She went to the doctors at 3 (or 4?) months and the doctor said she must have got her dates wrong because she was just too big to be 3 months. Went for a scan and low and behold, it was twins!


----------



## DevotedMommy

Oh hey!!! I am exactly the same!!! My stomach is HUGE. I actually suck it in as much as possible and hunch over when walking at work because I am afraid people would notice (don't want them knowing yet)... I thought it was because it's my second pregnancy but it does seem huge for this stage even... but the bottom part is hard on me at least... yay! I feel the same! Can't wait to be big, although I know when we are big we will probably be so uncomfortable we will long for the not so big days...


----------



## elle777

yeh i agree its bloating


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Its Bloating hun, You wont get a bump untill your atleast 12 weeks
Im smaller now than I was 4 weeks ago, But starting to get a lil hard bump, Yay!
Xx


----------



## Tink29

LongRoadAhead said:


> Its Bloating hun, You wont get a bump untill your atleast 12 weeks
> Im smaller now than I was 4 weeks ago, But starting to get a lil hard bump, Yay!
> Xx

Thanks hun! Bring on the hard bump! x


----------



## jellybam

Cariad_bach said:


> Like they've said hun its the horrid Bloat.....look at some of the piccies here;
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps.html
> 
> 
> This was me at 6 weeks https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/lump/Pic705.jpg
> 
> Its scary isnt it lol xxxxx

im almost seven weeks and i also have a massive tummy, mine is about 3 times the size of this and im a size 8 so it was quite scary discovering it this morning!! i was quite worried as twins run in my family very strongly and i thought maybe this could be an early sign of twins? but all your comments have put my mind to rest so thank u every one xx


----------



## HayzalBean

I am only 5+4weeks and my belly has been massive since before I found out, I am struggling with doing my jeans up and always put something in front of me to hide 'the bulge'. I was impressed that you were able to hold it in, I've given up even trying - it doesn't work for me and I just end up with a stitch and breathless.

You'll soon have your hard bump and it takes little getting used to, especially when you wake up first thing in the morning and touch your tummy and it is rock hard......then when you first feel baby move its so magical!


----------



## AmyMarie

Hey juz poppin over from the 2nd tri group :)
I had swelling around my tummy too, as one of the girls said, its more than likely bloating at this early stage, wont be getting a real baby belly till the mid second trimester, mind you everyone is dfferent on which week they develop a tummy, and believe me it will littereally happen overnight!!! you'll wake up one morning and go WHAAAAAA :happydance: hahahahahhahahahhaha xxx


----------



## hannah76

omg i feel so bloated its gross! i feel so full after eating only a little bit and have to go for a walk after eating or i feel like i'll explode... my pants are so tight and when i drive i end up unbuttoning them!!


----------



## ScarletWillow

I keep being shocked by the fact that I have a bump too. Even while I was having my AF, my stomach has never looked like this while it's bloated. It's almost as if my stomach is somehow defined. Does that make sense? Good to know I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Beadette

Oh mine looks awful! Like a great big jelly belly! I can't wait to at least have a proper hard bump! At the moment I just look like I've eaten too many
pies!!! It's far worse in the evenings!! X


----------



## ScarletWillow

SO and I went out for dinner last night and when I wasn't feeling nauseous from the grease on his food that he ordered, I ended up having to unbutton my pants because they were digging into me. It's like what someone said, I feel like I pigged out and am bloated from food but I haven't eaten all that much recently.


----------



## lumpyhailes

Hi everyone! I'm supposedly 6 weeks gone too- and my bump is getting really quite big and people are commenting on it already! I keep telling myself it's just the water and gas, but am starting to think I'm further gone than 6 weeks, or there's more than one little being setting up home in there! Glad to see others have a belly already! Good luck to you all! xx


----------



## Lara310809

I agree that at this point, it's still bloating. Sorry to tell you that (I hated it when people told me my emerging bump was only bloating). At 6 weeks old, your baby is the size of a sweet pea, or 0.25 of an inch. See this site:

https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/blogs/nb_checklists/pages/how-big-is-baby.aspx?r=0&MsdVisit=1

I'm not saying you don't look pregnant. I was in maternity jeans by 12 weeks, because I was bloating loads, and after about 9 weeks I couln't do up my buttons anymore. But this early, the expanding of your belly can't be the baby, and unless this is your second pregnancy, your body is going to take a lot longer to stretch out. Even at 12 weeks, my baby was only 5.5cm. I'm a pre-pregnancy size 10/12, and I first started getting a _proper _baby belly at about 17 weeks, when the baby is about the size of an onion


----------



## babydeabreu

hi iv got the same bloatedness :) i actually look like im 3-4 months. im a size 12 normally but now im getting size 14 ;O totally shock. i get so full up after small bites of food..i get out of breath after just getting up to the kitchen or to do anything small...i feel sick just by breathing and sooo soo tired.. im passing wind like theres no tomorrow and boy does it smell like someone has died(sorry to be crude) its just not like me, hubby says me and baby smell like a bin lol haha whoop whooop the joys of being pregnant :)

it is just bloatedness though..and even though it will go down you still will always be abit bloated(so im told my doctors) and your body will grow and sometimes feel uncomfortable xx


----------



## FinallyaMommy

Tink29 said:


> Can any of you more experienced pregnant ladies help? I'm six weeks pregnant and when I let my stomach go, it's massive! I reckon a look a good few months gone already. Is this because things inside have grown and stretched ready for my developing baby? If I breathe in it looks pretty much normal again. Help please! xx

 I am 6 weeks pregnant also & im having the same symptom. I look like im 5 months prego & i am very tiny usually. Its worse at night before i go to bed but in the morning its kinda back to normal. I worry alot because this is my first pregnancy & i didnt even think i could have babies in the first place so it was a big shock. Ive taken 4 pregnancy tests and they all have said poitive. I still have a little trouble believing it tho. I hope that doesnt make me sound bad. I just want to keep taking more & more pregnancy tests. I still havent had my first drs appt. yet but i went to a pregnancy clinic here where i live. Thats how i know im 6 weeks pregnant there test came up positive also. Is it normal to have doubts that your pregnant in the begining?? Even after 4 pos. prego tests? What do you guys think. I read on the internet that false positives happen sometimes but arent common. Could it be possible that i had 4 false positive pregnancy tests? Can you tell im a nervous reck..:wacko:


----------



## StranjeGirl

No its not possible unless you have cancer and that is setting the test off, which is highly unlikely!!! Congrats! I went to my doctor the day after I got my bfp, and mentioned something about I wasnt sure if I was pg because I hadn't taken a test since the morning (and he knew I found out the day before), and he laughed and said "you've taken 2?" and I said, "no, i've taken 13" I took at least 3-4 a day until 6 weeks, where they started to get lighter, and I would have to dilute my urine to get them dark. I know i'm crazy but it is my first and I was afraid it was going to disappear lol! And my stomach swelled up by 6 weeks. I am bloated and constipated and I can't wait til I'm further along so it is filled with baby!! Enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Crumbs

I'm barely 6 weeks, less than that if I count by ovulation day and I'm seriously bloated, but don't feel so bloated, but I look it. I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to say it's helped put me at ease.


----------



## Aimeewaymee

I'm just over 6 weeks, stomach is bloated and I have a hard bump already. I'm hoping it's twins as they run both mine and OH family. I have 2 new stretch marks that I got a couple of weeks ago too.. Time to get the bio oil on the go. 

X


----------

